# Installed an Aloris Tool Post on my 9" South Bend



## Tmate (Mar 1, 2021)

Just installed an Aloris AXA tool post on my South Bend 9A lathe.  No more shimming tools, etc.  I got the beginners set with two tool holders.

I'm very impressed with the quality of the thing, also how heavy it is for being the smallest model.


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 1, 2021)

Very nice tool post. But, I was also focusing on the condition of your ways in the photos. Looks like scraping marks?? I am really interested in knowing what I am seeing there. Thanks.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 1, 2021)

all you need now is about a dozen or so more toolholders ---


----------



## Tmate (Mar 1, 2021)

ShagDog said:


> Very nice tool post. But, I was also focusing on the condition of your ways in the photos. Looks like scraping marks?? I am really interested in knowing what I am seeing there. Thanks.



Those are the original scraping marks from when the lathe was new, about 65 years ago.


----------



## ShagDog (Mar 1, 2021)

Tmate said:


> Those are the original scraping marks from when the lathe was new, about 65 years ago.


Wow. You are most fortunate to have one like that. How did you find that lathe with so little, if any, way wear? That would be my dream come through.


----------



## Tmate (Mar 1, 2021)

ShagDog said:


> Wow. You are most fortunate to have one like that. How did you find that lathe with so little, if any, way wear? That would be my dream come through.



It belonged to an elderly man whom had purchased it new.  As I understand it, the lathe had to removed from his attic through a window.  I bought it from a machinery dealer in Baltimore, Maryland about 30 years ago.  In addition to the tooling in the last photo, I have a lever type collet closer with an assortment of collets, and a large face plate.  No taper attachment, though.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 2, 2021)

ooh, very nice. I have a FIMS post I'm looking forward to putting on my heavy 9. Then I have a large 1 1/2" thick slab of steel that at some point needs turning into tool holders. I think 20 should do for starters


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Man... all of my South Bend ways look like they were part of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. They look like crap, but the lathe still does okay.


----------



## Surprman (Mar 2, 2021)

You will like that.  Way less hassle than the lantern-type tool post.  I recommend making a new nut with a handle - searching for a wrench when you want to change the post angle gets old fast.  Here is a pic of mine:



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/attachments/1cfa54b5-18b7-4e8a-8a20-d7c9de5635d8-jpeg.319589/
		


Enjoy!  (btw- I got the same starter set you did and bought some cheaper china-made tool holders after that.  They work ok but the lower quality level is noticeable.)
Rick


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ypu need to have dedicated wrenches and allen keys for everything you adjust regularly on the lathe! It doesnt cost much, especially with a pawn shop visit, and soooo worth it! Dont be afraid to saw off an end you dont need; saves time!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry$ (Mar 2, 2021)

Tool holders: I just counted, 18 with tools mounted & 2 spares. Most are from Shars when they have a sale, B (5/8") size and a couple of the ones that will take 3/4" tools. They work fine.


----------

